# pr2 wheels



## ridingismylife (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello all,
new member here, just got a Giant TCR advance 1 KOM with disk brakes. I like the bike but I am not sure if its the disk or the wheels (stock PR2 wheels) but it feels like theres a lot of rolling resistance. I am also thinking it could be because there tubeless and I never road tubeless?


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

How are you measuring rolling resistance? Most tubeless road tires have approximately the same rolling resistance as a high end road tire with a tube or better. If you have a tube inside of your tubeless tire that will add to the tire rolling resistance. Regardless it's not realistic that you would be able to tell the difference. If your new bike is heavier than your old one it will go up hills ever so slightly slower at the same power. If your disc brake are rubbing a lot you can adjust them or get them adjusted, but a slight rub is not going to make a noticeable difference other than sound which can be annoying.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Not sure what your question is.

But if you feel slower and are asking why I would guess either the newer bike has different handling characteristics that 'feel' slower but are not or you have a different fit and actually are slower because of it.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

U should turn around and go downhill, it is much faster!


----------



## ridingismylife (Jan 6, 2019)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Not sure what your question is.
> 
> But if you feel slower and are asking why I would guess either the newer bike has different handling characteristics that 'feel' slower but are not or you have a different fit and actually are slower because of it.



Its my first carbon bike. so its lighter and its a racing bike . Its a 2018 Giant TCR advance disk KOM. I have looked up the PR2 wheels and they say there heavy. But since there is only 22 miles on them I;m going to run them until they need replacing. i was just wandering if anybody had these wheels and once they changed them did the bike seems faster?


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I would try other tires. 

The ones that came on my Giant bike felt slow. I switched to other tires and noticed an improvement. It came with the P-SL0 wheels and PSL-1 tires (not tubeless).


----------



## ridingismylife (Jan 6, 2019)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Not sure what your question is.
> 
> But if you feel slower and are asking why I would guess either the newer bike has different handling characteristics that 'feel' slower but are not or you have a different fit and actually are slower because of it.



I do need to get a fit though, so I would think either its a fit or the wheel sets


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

ridingismylife said:


> i was just wandering if anybody had these wheels and once they changed them did the bike seems faster?


Do you have access to a watch? You could try heading out for rides and timing yourself. That is a pretty good indicator of speed. Compare times over several days with the different bikes and see if your "feelings" are representative of reality.

For many years people insisted that pumping tires to maximum pressure (and beyond) was faster because it "felt" faster. The stopwatch told the truth and this "feeling" was wrong.


----------

